# Dead Famous Party Ideas



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

I was planning this theme a few years ago but didn’t end up having a party due to other commitments.
My plan is fancy dress as a dead celebrity, they don’t have to necessarily be someone who has died yet so the options are endless. Possibly going to theme it as like a Hollywood Halloween party with the red carpet etc.
Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

A fun twist would make the whole thing based around an undead awards show. The First annual Zombiez. Where you make up a bunch of posters for horror twists on regular movies and everyone then shows up dressed as dead actors like you had thought of. The actual Awards are fun twist, "Best Brain eating on Screen, Best guttural groan, Best Undead, Best Supporting Zombie. You could have a ton of fun and the whole night could revolve around that theme.


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

SamhainPropworks said:


> A fun twist would make the whole thing based around an undead awards show. The First annual Zombiez. Where you make up a bunch of posters for horror twists on regular movies and everyone then shows up dressed as dead actors like you had though of. The actual Awards are fun twist, "Best Brain eating on Screen, Best guttural groan, Best Undead, Best Supporting Zombie. You could have a ton of fun and the whole night could revolve around that theme.


Love it. Some great ideas there.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 27, 2020)

stal75 said:


> I was planning this theme a few years ago but didn’t end up having a party due to other commitments.
> My plan is fancy dress as a dead celebrity, they don’t have to necessarily be someone who has died yet so the options are endless. Possibly going to theme it as like a Hollywood Halloween party with the red carpet etc.
> Any ideas appreciated.


For costumes of actors, going as their most famous on-screen death might be fun (Harrison Ford as Han Solo getting lightsabered by Kylo Ren, for example)


----------



## pluto (Aug 24, 2012)

I love this party idea, I don't have any suggestions but this sounds like a blast for costumes, have fun!


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Was just watching “Death Becomes Her” which would be fun to mimic the party scene.

So likes James Dean, Elvis..etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I hosted a party last year with this theme: Haunted Hollywood Theme 2020 plus 31 Nights of Movies

You can see my progress photos there ^

We also showed movies for 31 nights on our garage and the neighbors came to watch in their lawn chairs each evening.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Here are some more photos of how I put the theme together: The show must go on! Haunted Hollywood Theme for 2020...

It was SUCH a fun theme to do!!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

stal75 said:


> I was planning this theme a few years ago but didn’t end up having a party due to other commitments.
> My plan is fancy dress as a dead celebrity, they don’t have to necessarily be someone who has died yet so the options are endless. Possibly going to theme it as like a Hollywood Halloween party with the red carpet etc.
> Any ideas appreciated.


i did this theme a few years ago and loved how it turned out. i will include the Halloween Forum link.








Search results for query: dead hollywood







www.halloweenforum.com


----------

